# Possibly a horrible idea...



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

...but I am investigating it nonetheless. 

Road bike suspension. I have been vaguely interested since Rock Shox came out with their old roubaix, more interested when they had the i-ride, and yet more interested now that RST and SR Suntour have both put something new to the market. Obviously, I wouldn't be expecting great things out of these forks, but my commute is pretty rough and my hands and back have been taking a beating. Just trying to find a way, besides bigger tires (already running 38's) or a different bike (not in the budget), to take the edge off.

I've been looking and availability on both of these are pretty crappy. Oh, and I put this here instead of out in regular suspension because I thought it would be more pertinent to commuters.

RST Single Shock SS-M7-T: 40mm travel, preload adjustment, 2.7ish pounds, horrendous 475mm a2c!?!?! for a super awesome slacker downhill road bike. hahahahah. This supposedly has integrated dynamo light routing or something?
https://www.rst.com.tw/ct/product/product2.jsp?id=PI1249350450039









SR Suntour Swing Shock: 30mm travel, preload adjustment, 2.9ish pounds, 435max-417min a2c. This one is interesting because suntour has an integrated fender set and light mount for it... which you would need since it doesn't have any other way to attach fenders and a light. 
https://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/S...2e7c8b2e/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=2939









Has anyone seen any other "hybrid" suspension forks that don't look like complete crap that might work?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Thanks to Doug for a quick reponse.



> Doug,
> 
> Do you have any further details on the SR Suntour Swing Shock?
> 
> ...


bummer, but there still might be a way. There are fender eyelets and I can probably mount a light to one of the legs. Much better a2c than the RST.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Google Cannondale Silk Road Headshok.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

rockhound said:


> Google Cannondale Silk Road Headshok.


No longer available? 15mm travel? 1.56" head tube only? :nonod:


----------



## shooty (Jan 2, 2009)

have you looked at other sr suntour forks?
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...c3ef640a/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1604

they have several made for 700c wheels, this is just the one that i have on my commuter.

...sry to resurrect this thread if problem has been solved.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

THere are suspension hubs too, though I`ve never tried them. A company called Pantour makes them for sure and it looks like Phil used to- don`t know if they still do or not.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

http://www.pantourhub.com/products.html


That is cool... but there is no way I am getting rid of my dynamo hub.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

old rock shox ruby and they have a new headshock like thing that i found at the lbs but can't find no their site.
works in standard 1 1/8 headtubes.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Wait, how would that even work? Regardless of whether you had rim or disc, wouldn't it shift too much?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

double post


----------



## verydarkcherry (Jul 20, 2009)

I stumbled across this earlier today, i have no actual experience of it though.
They offer full customization - might be worth a look ?

https://www.actiontec.us/proshock.htm


----------



## Tim Blabbing (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Ryball,

You can accuse me of a double post, but I just want to repeat what Shooty said: Suntour has several 700c specific suspension forks. Check them out on chainreactioncycles.com. They have them starting at the ridiculous price of $20. You might think they'd be crap, but let me tell you: I have a completely hideous fork on my commute bike, and it works. It has no markings on it, but it looks like it could be a Suntour. When I got the bike, used, I pulled the fork apart to service it. Each leg had about a cup of water inside?! I can only conjecture that it was rainwater that got past the "seals" and bushings. The coil springs on both sides were completely rusted as well as the insides of the fork tubes. I had to use a long rod and a hammer to remove the "damper rods" (it's a non-hydraulic fork, so technically the rods that keep it together are not damper rods). I wiped off what I could and put the thing back together with some fork oil for lubrication. As a bike that is ridden in salt-snow, I wasn't about to throw out something that integrally kept the front wheel attached to the frame. This crappy fork not only keeps my bike from getting stolen but actually does an admirable job of providing infinitely more shock absorption than a standard rigid fork. The actual effective bump travel range is probably about an inch (limited due to all the rusted internals), and that inch does a lot.

Oh, additionally, with a hole in the brake arch, mounting a fender is a piece of cake.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

The other Suntour forks at chainreaction are interesting, but the A2C's are higher and they weigh nearly a pound more at best. Something to add to the list, though. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Thomas (Feb 18, 2013)

Currently experimenting with the ST Swing Shock on a Fuji Absolute SX. Does a nice job of soaking up the "buzz" of city streets on the flat, but lacking any rebound damping has a *lot* of pogo when climbing.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Back from the dead because Rock Shox is back in the game. 4lbs. and no A2C specs.

Paragon Gold | SRAM

Specifications for Paragon Gold
TRAVEL	50/65mm
WEIGHT	1,878g
DAMPING	TurnKey
AVAILABLE SPRINGS	Solo Air
ADJUSTMENTS	Factory set rebound, Remote or Crown activated TurnKey lockout
STEERER OPTIONS	1-1/8" Aluminum, Tapered Aluminum
CROWN	Forged, pocketed aluminum
UPPER TUBES	30mm straight wall aluminum, low friction anodized
LOWERS	Magnesium, 9mm QR axle
OPTIONS	Lower leg option: rim brake specific or disc specific
MAXIMUM ROTOR SIZE	180mm
COLOR OPTIONS	Black, White, Diffusion Black
REMOTES	PopLoc (optional)
OTHER	Wheel size: 700c, Integrated mount for light and fender
RETAIL AVAILABILITY	June 2014


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread might be old, but it's full of neat stuff.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, times change so fast. Next year somebody will probably post up asking if anybody makes suspension forks for 26 inch wheels.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Just found a treasure trove over at KindShock:

ks


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure, how about a one inch flex stay design in the rear and a super light 29r fork on a custom frame? Curtlo might be be a good fabricator for the job.


----------

